# SNEAK PEAK: Deep Sea Lab



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

*SNEAK PEAK: Deep Sea Lab from ParaGrafix*

I've just received the official OK on this and can finally show images of my next new product: the Deep Sea Lab from Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea.

This is 1:128 scale, so it fits perfectly with the small Flying Sub and both large Seaview kits. It's designed so that the Flying Sub can be properly centered on the docking ring thanks to a series of small "clamps".

I don't have pricing or availability yet - I've got the images out for rough pricing, but everybody's busy getting ready for Wonderfest. I hope to have a prototype to bring with me to WF.

Here are a few renderings (the Flying Sub is a superimposed photo of the small kit sub):


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

VERY cool idea Paul!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That is cool. Seriously cool. Maybe not a 'mass market appeal' kind of thing but surely we nerds and geeks will groove on it! 

Good job and good luck with it!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I love it! 
Now we just need to find a properly scaled ManFish...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is all sorts of awesome Paul!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I love it!
> Now we just need to find a properly scaled ManFish...


Anyone know where to find 1/3ish scale model people? 



Trekkriffic said:


> This is all sorts of awesome Paul!


Thanks!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Anyone know where to find 1/3ish scale model people?


Preiser makes N scale railroad figures that work really well with 1/128, as long as they are not mixed with Seaview figures they look great.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So, next up, the photoetch interior kit with 'shark cage' to protect the moon pool?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Preiser makes N scale railroad figures that work really well with 1/128, as long as they are not mixed with Seaview figures they look great.


Ah, too true. I was misreading the OP as talking about the "attack of the 50 foot man" episode (the title escapes me) which is why I mentioned the far larger scale person.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve H said:


> So, next up, the photoetch interior kit with 'shark cage' to protect the moon pool?


Thought about both, to be honest, and decided on keeping the price down.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Lower price is always better. I expect most will just light it and not worry about an interior.

Of course 'upgrade' add-on kits are always possible, right? Maybe throw in some divers or something. I dunno. 

I can't recall off the top of my head, but something makes me think this was used a number of times, didn't the Diving Bell plop down on the docking hatch in one episode? That sticks in my mind because a. there's never been evidence of a floor hatch in the vehicle and b. IIRC the scene they just had the bell land on top and next thing you know Nelson and someone else was getting out of the airlock chamber. Or maybe I'm completely insane.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Steve H said:


> Lower price is always better. I expect most will just light it and not worry about an interior.
> 
> Of course 'upgrade' add-on kits are always possible, right? Maybe throw in some divers or something. I dunno.
> 
> I can't recall off the top of my head, but something makes me think this was used a number of times, didn't the Diving Bell plop down on the docking hatch in one episode? That sticks in my mind because a. there's never been evidence of a floor hatch in the vehicle and b. IIRC the scene they just had the bell land on top and next thing you know Nelson and someone else was getting out of the airlock chamber. Or maybe I'm completely insane.


You may be mis-remembering an incident from the show. IIRC, it was Nelson & Kowalski who landed the flying sub onto a sunken nuclear sub and went inside to see if someone was still alive down there, or to find out why it sank, or if there was a radioactive lobster-man who spoke Shakesperian dialog in the ships galley. :wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry, I meant the docking hatch of the undersea lab. 

I do recall the sub episode. Wasn't that one of the 'unmanned missile subs' that did the MX-style shuffle, so the Enemy Powers didn't know where the American retaliation force was? No, wait, it was a sub that moved missiles between undersea silos, right?

I do wish VTTBOTS had been self-aware enough for at least Kowalski to say something like "ANOTHER Lobster man from space? Cripes. I'm probably gonna get my mind taken over or something. again. "


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Brilliant!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> I do wish VTTBOTS had been self-aware enough for at least Kowalski to say something like "ANOTHER Lobster man from space? Cripes. I'm probably gonna get my mind taken over or something. again. "


Now that woudl be hilarious! 

How about having Admiral Nelson, the next time the sub is getting tossed about, shouting at Crane to "get someone down to the damn circuitry room and secure those (bleep)ing racks with some (bleep)ing braces!"


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

"Circuit breakers. I really think we could use some circuit breakers on this sub. Why didn't I think of that before?"


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Too cool!!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice idea!!! Look forward to picking one 
Of those kits up.

Fortress


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

For my FS I found a set of 'model power', HO scale people. It is the City Park People set, # 5786. It has five figures, not counting the dogs. :lol: Two of the figures are seated, playing Chess, one is thinking, the other has both hands on the table. They are slightly over-sized to the model, but not horribly so. Repainted, I believe that they will work out fine. http://www.modelpower.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=5786

David


----------

